

WH Drone Pilot: Drunken Employee of US Intel. Agency - sandworm
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/drunken-spy-satellite-agency-employee-crashed-drone-on-white-house-lawn/

======
sandworm
"According to the Secret Service, an unnamed employee of the National
Geospatial Intelligence Agency (NGA) claimed responsibility for crashing a
remote-controlled quadrocopter into a tree on the grounds of the White House."

"He claimed to have been drinking at an apartment near the White House when he
decided early Monday morning to fly a friend’s new DJI Phantom drone."

Imho, lock him up. He worked for an intelligence agency (NGA) in aerospace
(satellite imagery). He knew the rules. Being drunk is no excuse. If I, or any
other normal person, had done this we would be under arrest, likely facing
years behind bars.

